# Not Watch Photos.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi, I was having a look on my local website, when I found these 2 pics I sent in about 3 years ago! I'd forgotten all about them. Anyway, I thought I'd stick the links up here for a laugh.

http://www.dunbar.org.uk/gallery/displayim...p?album=7&pos=6

http://www.dunbar.org.uk/gallery/displayim...p?album=7&pos=7


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some nice pictures there Cammy


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Two very nice pics there bud, it looks a lovely place.

Very professional.

I bet the seas bloody cold there though.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Dave,

Are you using Linux?









A penguin in a sock? I tell the guys at PCLOS about that, the bugger's will make a wallpaper out of it in no time.









NB. The penguin is the Linux mascot for those that don't know.

I bet Bill Gates counts penguins instead of sheep when he can't sleep, if he can ever sleep.


----------

